# The Leading Tone Podcast



## leadingtonepodcast

Good evening, classical music lovers! A friend and I started The Leading Tone Podcast to create a unique listening experience for those who enjoy music of the orchestra primarily, though we also discuss other genres of music as well. The other goal is to introduce audiences to overlooked composers and musicians, as well the popular favorites. We would love for you to listen!

Episodes thus far discuss the following:

Episode 1: Top 100 Composers I- Perhaps a futile effort, we both ranked our Top 100 Composers based on personal preference and averaged them together. This one discusses Shostakovich, Sibelius, Vaughan Williams, and more.

Episode 3: Nordic Composers- This episode shines the spotlight on an overlooked group, including Halvorsen, Rautavaara, Rangstrom, and others!

Episode 5: Top 100 Composers II- Listen to us discuss recordings of composers Prokofiev, Mahler, Scriabin, and more.

Next week is the debut of our "Classical Music- Where to Start," series. We will discuss the first of many hundreds of ways to familiarize yourself with this music.

We would love for you all to listen! Any feedback or topic suggestions are more than welcomed.

Check out the Leading Tone Podcast on:

Apple Podcasts:
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/the-leading-tone-podcast/id1524397394

Spotify:
https://open.spotify.com/show/7jykSWsVpewlaQCh5VCyYw?si=iTUb5QuXRxeRYm-eMfL6JQ

Stitcher:
https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/the-leading-tone-podcast?refid=stpr

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/The-Leading-Tone-Podcast-102694984862125/?view_public_for=102694984862125

Instagram:
@theleadingtonepodcast (https://www.instagram.com/theleadingtonepodcast/)

Email:
[email protected]


----------



## violadude

Very cool. I've been wanting to start a similar sort of thing. I can't find anyone in my area who's down for it though  I encourage you guys to keep going :tiphat:


----------



## leadingtonepodcast

violadude said:


> Very cool. I've been wanting to start a similar sort of thing. I can't find anyone in my area who's down for it though  I encourage you guys to keep going :tiphat:


Thank you so much for your support! It's great to have some feedback, your response is much appreciated. It is really difficult to find people interested doing this kind of this as well as listening in. Myself and my co-host got lucky in the former.


----------



## leadingtonepodcast

If anyone else is interested, we've been uploading new episodes of the show each Monday. A lot of topics that Classical Music die hard fans will be interested in:

Episode 6: How to Get into Classical Music I- This episode has a focus on Baroque music. Buxtehude, Telemann, Handel, and more! A lot of fun listening.

Episode 7: Film Scores I- In this episode, we discuss six great film composers, including John Williams, Joe Hisaishi, Michael Kamen, and more! We also discuss the ages old question: is film music part of the "Classical" repertoire?

Episode 8: Romantic Piano Concerti- this was probably our most fun episode, discussing Rachmaninoff, Delius, Grieg, and a few others. Very fun listening! Additionally, this episode introduces two new segments, "Guess That Lick" and "What's New in Music."

Episode 9: Top 100 Composers III- The 3rd episode of this futile series attempting to rank our favorite composers. While we both acknowledge it's impossible to rank these composers based on output and "artistry," it's still a fun process to really dive deep into our listening.

We are currently limited to playing public domain recordings of public domain music on the show. Hopefully as we pick up traction, we can get access to more recordings. That's where every listen you guys give us is much appreciated! 

Additionally, any show topic suggestions or feedback you have for us is greatly appreciated! We want to give you the most professional product possible! Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## leadingtonepodcast

Thanks to all of you that have tuned in the last few weeks. We've noticed a lot more viewers coming from this site- we hope you've been enjoying!

This past week we launched a new series, entitled "Hidden Gems." For this first one, we did an in depth analysis of George Bizet's Roma! We had a lot of fun with this one- if you have any recordings of public domain music that you consider to be a hidden gem- please reply to this topic. We love highlighting music that people aren't necessarily familiar with.

Check out the Leading Tone Podcast on:

Apple Podcasts:
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...t/id1524397394

Spotify:
https://open.spotify.com/show/7jykSW...RxeRYm-eMfL6JQ

Stitcher:
https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/the...ast?refid=stpr

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/The-Leading...02694984862125

Instagram:
@theleadingtonepodcast (https://www.instagram.com/theleadingtonepodcast/)

Email:
[email protected]


----------



## leadingtonepodcast

A lot of the frequenters of this forum have become some of our fastest growing audiences- thank you for all the support! Here's an update on what's new with the Leading Tone Podcast:

Episode 11: How to Get Into Classical Music II- Fernando and Alex answer the questions of "What is Modern Classical Music." This episode is based on the Luke Muelhauser article "The Beginner's Guide to Modern Classical Music." This episode tackles the music of David Lang, Phillip Glass, Henry Gorecki, Eric Whitacre, and many, many more!

Episode 12: Hidden Gems II- Alex & Fernando discuss César Franck and break down his, often overlooked, Symphony in D minor.

Episode 13: Top 100 Composers IV- Join Alex and Fernando in their ongoing futile quest of discussing some of their favorite composers. Listen to great recordings of works by Georges Bizet, Antonin Dvorak, Leos Janacek, Ottorino Respighi and more!

Episode 14: Composer Spotlight, Ralph Vaughan Williams- Alex & Fernando explore the music of Ralph Vaughan Williams through an analysis of his Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis.

Check out the Leading Tone Podcast on:

Apple Podcasts:
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...t/id1524397394

Spotify:
https://open.spotify.com/show/7jykSW...RxeRYm-eMfL6JQ

Stitcher:
https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/the...ast?refid=stpr

Join the discussion on social media!
Instagram: @theleadingtonepodcast
Facebook: The Leading Tone Podcast
Email: [email protected]


----------



## leadingtonepodcast

The Leading Tone Podcast has been busy! Thanks to a lot of you have been leaving great feedback our external platforms (Apple, Spotify, etc.). We love hearing from listeners who love music as much as we do. Here's some of what we've been up to:

Episode 15: Jazz II- Alex and Fernando take a deeper look into the legacy of Stan Kenton and his iconic big band albums including Artistry in Rhythm, Cuban Fire, 7.5 on the Richter Scale, West Side Story, Adventures in Jazz, and more!

Episode 16: Wind Band I- Join Fernando and Alex as they take a tour of three classic composers of the Wind Band genre, including works by Grainger, Holst, and Sousa.

Episode 17: Top 100 Composers V- Join Alex and Fernando in their ongoing futile quest of discussing some of their favorite composers. Listen to great recordings of works by Giacomo Puccini, Manuel De Falla, Johann Sebastian Bach, Erik Satie and more!

Episode 18: Interview with Jake Daniels, Composer and Producer- Join Alex and Fernando as they sit down and chat with composer and producer Jake Daniels. Get some great insight into the compositional processes and music of a modern composer and beat producer.

Episode 19: Chamber Music I- From trios to octets, join Alex and Fernando on a trip through music history as they discuss chamber music. Featured Selections Include: Franz Joseph Haydn - String Quartet in D Major, Op. 64 No. 5 "Lark," Franz Schubert - Octet in F Major, Mikhail Glinka - Trio Pathétique, Richard Strauss - Serenade in E-flat Major, Op. 7, Antonín Dvořák - String Quartet No. 12, Op. 96.

Check out the Leading Tone Podcast on:

Apple Podcasts:
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...t/id1524397394

Spotify:
https://open.spotify.com/show/7jykSW...RxeRYm-eMfL6JQ

Stitcher:
https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/the...ast?refid=stpr

Join the discussion on social media!
Instagram: @theleadingtonepodcast
Facebook: The Leading Tone Podcast
Email: [email protected]


----------



## leadingtonepodcast

The Leading Tone Podcast is now available on Youtube, as well as Podcast platforms! Our new season has gone in depth on Richard Strauss, Antonin Dvorak, and this week, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart!

We would love for you to listen and hear your feedback!

Check out the Leading Tone Podcast on:

Apple Podcasts:
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...t/id1524397394

Spotify:
https://open.spotify.com/show/7jykSW...RxeRYm-eMfL6JQ

Youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjrD0ajkhvPxtBpC3FFrR7g

Stitcher:
https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/the...ast?refid=stpr

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/The-Leading...02694984862125

Instagram:
@theleadingtonepodcast (https://www.instagram.com/theleadingtonepodcast/)

Email:
[email protected]


----------

